# I have a .25 cal Bobcat and 3032 Tomact



## Tomcat (Sep 30, 2010)

I love the flip up barrel !!! I use the as CCW weapons, when u really can not bring anything bigger.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

You mean when you can't bring a gun, you bring one of those. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tomcat (Sep 30, 2010)

toopercentmlk said:


> You mean when you can't bring a gun, you bring one of those. :mrgreen:


Yes...


----------



## Whip Lash (Mar 26, 2011)

I love the look of the Tomcat and also the Bobcat. They are beautiful little guns. I'd be proud to own either of these. A guy I know was selling off his collection of guns and he used to have a Bobcat. Thought that I'd be able to get it from him but alas he traded it for a Beretta .22LR. I bought the Beretta which had stamped on the slide 1948. In the end I didn't care for how the Beretta's magazine was removed (via a toggle type button on the bottom of the pistol grip) because it was clumsy and took too much time to switch so I sold it. Still wanting a Tomcat or a Bobcat but will have to wait until I have more discretionary funds to buy one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Someone once told me that the best way to protect yourself with a .25 ACP pistol is to cover it thickly with Vaseline.
He said that when you shoot someone with a .25, you will make him so angry at you that he will grab your little pistol away from you and then shove it up into a very personal nether orifice.
And that's when the Vaseline coating will protect you.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Someone once told me that the best way to protect yourself with a .25 ACP pistol is to cover it thickly with Vaseline.
> He said that when you shoot someone with a .25, you will make him so angry at you that he will grab your little pistol away from you and then shove it up into a very personal nether orifice.
> And that's when the Vaseline coating will protect you.


:smt082 Now that is funny. :smt082

Still, one must admit a .25 will sting, and can kill.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

One last comment...

Jeff Cooper told the story of a woman who kept a loaded .25 Browning on her nightstand, next to her telephone. One night while she was fast asleep, her phone rang. She picked up the .25 Browning by mistake, and put a bullet up her nose.
The next morning, she appeared at her doctor's office, complaining of a painful sinus infection. The doctor probed, and found and removed the bullet, and a day later she was just fine.
She never complained of a sinus problem after that. The bullet had opened up the passageway, and she could breathe unimpeded from then on.

So, yes, the .25 ACP is truly effective...for something or other.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*Sinus Solutions*



Steve M1911A1 said:


> . . . She never complained of a sinus problem after that. The bullet had opened up the passageway, and she could breathe unimpeded from then on. . .


Actually, I really do like the "little beastie".
But, as long as we are having a bit of fun ragging on "Tomcat", here's my stories.

I paid lots of $$$'s and three days of post-op pain to get my sinus cavities reamed.
But that was before I heard Colonel Jeff's story. And before I swooped up my Tomcat for cheap.
But, would the .32 Auto do a better ream job than .25 Auto ? I might have been too chicken to try.

Besides MagTech ball ammo, I have 60 grain Speer GoldDot and 65 grain Federal Hyda-Shok hollowpoints.
Is calling "that stuff" self-defense ammo grounds for a false advertising lawsuit if you ever "need to use it". :mrgreen:

Actually, the tip-up barrel makes it a fun little curio to play with at the range.
It brings range rats in droves after they hear it actually "go bang".

And, if Tomcat says ". . . I use the as CCW weapons, when u really can not bring anything bigger".
Then I say, "more power to you". No pun intended.:smt071 tumbleweed


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> ...[W]ould the .32 Auto do a better ream job than .25 Auto ?...


OK, that was worth _at least_ 10 points...
:anim_lol: :anim_lol:  :smt083


----------

